# Can i claim tax back?



## maryfairy (12 Jul 2009)

Hi

Im been made redundant at the end of October, can i claim tax back from this year?


----------



## dave2k (13 Jul 2009)

Claim tax back for what?


----------



## Bonzo (13 Jul 2009)

If you have paid tax in 2008 then you may be able to it depends on what you were doing from Oct - Dec keeping in mind that some social welfare payments are taxable. 
If you were unemployed for 8weeks and in receipt of Jobseekers Benefit you should of sent in a P50 as it is now 2009 you shoud send in a letter to revenue requesting a review of your taxes for 2008 include your P45 and P60 if you returned to work also a statement of income from Social Welfare if you received any in 2008 also a Med1/2 if you have any medical expenses or dental expenses to cliam back on. A Rent 1 if you are paying rent (except council rent) IT 27 if you want to claim tax releif on refuse charges all adds up.  Hope this helps


----------



## Joanne1 (13 Jul 2009)

I think you mean you will be made in redundant in October* 2009.* If you wait until Jan 2010 and request a P21 (Balancing Statement) from Revenue you should be entitled to a refund of some of your tax paid.


----------



## Joanne1 (13 Jul 2009)

Or if you don't want to wait until 2010 you can fill in a Form P50.  See link below.

http://www.revenue.ie/en/personal/faqs/changing-jobs-unemployed-periods.html#section3


----------



## allthedoyles (13 Jul 2009)

If you pay tax on your redundancy , ask the tax office to apply 'top slicing relief ' to your review for 2009.

This can only be asked for after end of tax year ie. January 2010


----------

